# My sweet Truffles passed away...



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I haven't posted much recently as Truffles my beloved 17 year old Coton de Tulear had been quite sick. He finally had to be put down which was the hardest decision I've ever made, but he was in pain and we couldn't help him anymore. Cocotini has been looking for him everywhere and even got up in the middle of the night a couple of times looking for him. She finally seems to have given up. Although he lived a long life-it just doesn't get any easier to see them go....


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

oh, I'm so sorry. I know, it's the hardest decision in the world and I wish we didn't have to make it. And when they are with you that long, it leaves such a void. 17 is a good long life, and I'm sure he was very lucky to have you caring for him, which hopefully is some comfort to you. Hardest thing about getting a pet - knowing you'll probably outlive it. Yet we do it time and again because the rewards are so worth the hardest part.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh (((((((((((Jocelyn))))))))))) ! I'm so sorry to hear this. I know how much Truffles was an important part of your life. Wow, 17 years. He lived a long life and I'm sure he was very loved and happy with you. No, I suppose it still isn't easy, even when you know it had to be. 

If you feel like it, maybe you can share a picture or two of sweet Truffles with us. 

Take care, hon. :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jocelyn,
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jocelyn, I've been thinking of you and your precious Truffles these past few weeks but was too chicken to pm you. I have no comforting words that could make this any easier. I'm sorry.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jocelyn,
I am so sorry for your loss and hope you are taking comfort in many of the wonderful memories you had with Truffles.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Jocelyn and family I am so sorry for your loss:grouphug:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Remember the stories. That always helps me. My Shelby died last year at 17 1/2 years old. She made us laugh so much and she still does.
Take care,
Karen


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jocelyn , don't worry ,he will be waiting for you at The Rainbow Bridge. You must have loved him a lot , for him to have lived that long.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I'd love to see some pictures of Truffles.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to hear this news. You were a great mommy and Truffles was lucky to have such a long wonderful life.
All my best,
Carole


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

My condolences to all of you. I'd love to see some pictures of sweet Truffles. What a great life he had to live so long.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a long, terrific life your dog must have had!
I'm so sorry.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

R.I.P. Truffles

thinking of you all during this time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jocelyn,

There are no words that bring comfort at a time like this. As I said when my mother, on her deathbed told me, "I've lived a long life," "just not long enough." It's never long enough for those we love. I know your Truffles will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge as will all those sweet souls tethered to us through time.

I'm sending a cyber hug and prayers for you all.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My heart goes out to you losing Truffles after 17years. That's such a long time. Truffles would have been there through so many wonderful and some tragic events. It's extra hard to lose someone you have shared so much with. Give little Cocotini a hug and enjoy the hug she gives you back. Run free Truffles.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to lose a beloved furfriend. Truffles had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Jocelyn...So sorry you must bear the pain of losing a cherished pet. Just find comfort in knowing little Truffles is no longer suffering. My thoughts and prayers are with you and all who loved him dearly. Truffles will live forever in your heart.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry. (((hugs))) I also lost a loved pet after 17 years. We must have done things right for them to have lived so long. I know you will miss Truffles, but remember the joy she gave you and feel proud that she lived a good life.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a wonderful long life he lived with you. It is never easy to say goodbye, and really they are always with us. Rest in peace dear Truffles.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jocelyn, 

So so sorry about Truffles' passing. May your happy memories give you a smile at this hard time. :hug:

Suzy


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jocelyn, I'm so sorry. This is never an easy thing to do. I hope you can get to that point quickly where the memories bring smiles instead of just tears.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Jocelyn - I am so very, very sorry for your loss. I was just in another post and saw your signature - Truffles XXXX-2009 and was going to ask. I know this pain, and all I can do is send (((((HUGS))))). Also please send (((hugs))) to Cocotini for us as well.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Jocelyn:

So sorry to read of the passing of your beloved Truffles. There are no words to ease your heart at this time but just know you were a wonderful mommy and Truffles had a great 17 years because of you and the love & care you & your family gave him. 

Hugs to all of you.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jocelyn~ I'm so sorry to read of your loss of your precious little Truffles. I know how difficult it is. We had to make the decision to put down our 17 yr. old "mutt" many years ago, it was so hard to let him go after having him in the family for so long. We, like you, knew it was time and the kindest thing to do even though it hurt so badly to let him go.

When the time comes and you're ready, we'd love for you to post pix and stories in the "Rainbow Bridge" thread.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My sincerest condolences.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I wish I could give you the gift of time. It really does take it from a stabbing pain to a dull roar. Thinking of you in this very rough time. :hug:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. It has been a difficult time for me. For those that asked for a picture- I know I've posted this one before, but this was before going to a Jimmy Buffet concert a few years ago and another of my three dogs hanging out in their favorite spot-the couch.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Jocelyn, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. May you cherish your many memories of Truffles. 

Stay strong,


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

(((HUGS))) Jocelyn our thoughts are with you.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Truffles was lovely. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. (((Hugs)))


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jocelyn, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jocelyn,
I am so sorry for your loss. I am sending you hugs to you. Truffles had a long and happy life with you, but I know you wish he was with you forever.:hug:
Gina


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff and I are very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

hartman studio said:


> I haven't posted much recently as Truffles my beloved 17 year old Coton de Tulear had been quite sick. He finally had to be put down which was the hardest decision I've ever made, but he was in pain and we couldn't help him anymore. Cocotini has been looking for him everywhere and even got up in the middle of the night a couple of times looking for him. She finally seems to have given up. Although he lived a long life-it just doesn't get any easier to see them go....


Jocelyn,

My heart goes out to you at this very sad time. The death of my bearded collie, Maggie Mae, was very traumatic for me and became part of my initiation into my work in death midwifery...so I understand a bit of what you are feeling. It took me 17 years to be able to have another dog. Bodhi is my miracle dog.

Cocotini will grieve as you will...and it never really ends. Grief merely changes forms and we become familiar with it. Please be gentle with yourself and Cocotini. It doesn't matter how long the life or what the circumstances are...we will always mourn the loss of those we love in portion to that love. It is the price we pay for loving...and a price well paid, I think.

You released Truffles from his suffering...and you were there with him at the end. That is a gift beyond measure. I hope you know that and the thought will one day bring you peace.

Joellyn


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jocelyn,my heart goes out to you for losing truffles. rest in peace little one. Hugs to you Jocelyn.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jocelyn, I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.

But I have to say, wow 17 years! Sounds like it was a very good, long life and happy life. I only hope Bogart and Brando have the same with me.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful dog.
I know how this feels.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Jocelyn, Truffles is so beautiful in the photo. I hope the happy memories will ease your pain and wish peace for you and your family.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Jocelyn, I just read this and am so so sorry for your loss! I am sure that it is very hard for you - We will be thinking of you!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Joellyn said:


> ...Cocotini will grieve as you will...and it never really ends. Grief merely changes forms and we become familiar with it. Please be gentle with yourself and Cocotini. It doesn't matter how long the life or what the circumstances are...we will always mourn the loss of those we love in portion to that love. It is the price we pay for loving...and a price well paid, I think...


I could have written this post. It has been 5.5 years since My Zuly was put to sleep and she is remembered every day. Still hurts and I think it will always hurt, but we learn how to live with that.
I am so sorry for your loss Jocelyn  . Think of all the good memories you have of Truffles.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry Jocelyn to read of Truffles passing.:hug:

He had a long life with you. That is so wonderful to know that you have all those years of memories. I know it is very hard to let go. You will be reunited with Truffles again. I believe that.(((hugs)))


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jocelyn, I am so sorry. Thank you for sharing the pictures of Truffles again.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Jocelyn, 
I am sorry for your loss. May you will always cherish the moments you had with beautiful Truffles.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jocrlyn, I am so sorry for your loss...:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jocelyn, I'm so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to make the decision to let them go. I hope the wonderful memories you have of Truffles help to ease your grief.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We all have to grieve through these times, even our dogs. On a Cesar Milan show he talked about how dogs grieve also and then move on. You had your beautiful Truffles for such a long time and that is a blessing. Very few dogs get that long life, it is a testament to the love and care he was given.

Take time to grieve and then move on with your other beautiful babies. Remember there are always other deserving dogs that need a family and love like yours.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you for the picture of sweet Truffles. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jocelyn, I am so sorry to hear about Truffles. I remember when we were talking about a playdate possibility last summer that Truffles was struggling then. I'm sorry I didn't get to meet him, but the pictures show what a happy handsome guy he was. What a wonderful long life he lived! He obviously had wonderful care and other fun furmates to share life. 

I can only imagine how difficult this was for you, and how confused Cocotini is. My neighbor just put down his 14 year old cocker two weeks ago, and my lab is almost 14 and struggling. We discussed how hard it is to do and even how to know when. I'm not sure you ever know exactly other than maybe they give you some type of signal. I know you will miss him terribly, but hope fond memories, pictures, and your beautiful art will fill your heart.

Will be thinking of you all . . . :grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jocelyn, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jocelyn I am so sorry for your loss....big hugs to you during this rough time.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you, thank you, thank you everyone!!!! What a wonderful community this is that you can share my sense of loss and somehow manage to make me feel a little better. I know it will take some time, but Cocotini and Mindy demand alot of attention which helps take my mind off of Truffles. Mindy is just about Mindy and what she wants, but my sweet and sensitive Cocotini definately shares my loss and grieves with me. thank you again for all your kind words.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Truffles must have been loved very much to have lived so long. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Truffles... May you find comfort in your many happy memories...


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My much loved Wheaton, Graham, died about 1 1/2 years ago, and I still miss him very day. R.I.P. Truffles!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jocelyn, I am so sorry to hear about Truffles. :hug: 

I know I will never be ready to say goodbye to my sweet babies...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Never an easy decision.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Truffles. Hugs to you. :hug:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Jocelyn, I am so sorry for your loss. Truffles will leave his paw prints upon your heart forever. Truffles lived a long and happy life but it is still such a difficult time.

I am having a moment today. Today would have been one of mine 13th birthday. She died at 11-1/2. Saturday will be the one I just lost 18th birthday She died this past October at 17-1/2. It does get better where we forget the sadness and the memories are still there to cherish. Hugs to you.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I too am sorry for your loss. I lost my 15 year old bicon last year. It took me a year to be ready for another puppy. I notice it gets better with time but still hits me at variuos time how much I miss him. There are so many good times to remember too . Hang in there and hug your other dogs for me.


----------

